# Birch creek reservoir



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if they plow to the lake, or is it only accessible by snowmobile during the winter. I am wanting to try it out for ice fishing this year. Anyone know if there is safe ice there?? This will be my first trip to that lake, so I dont have much info to go on. Is it on the monte cristo snowmobile trail, or is it along some type of highway. Any info would be awesome. thanks


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

the road to bc is dirt either way. i seriously doubt they would plow it. with snow on the road it could get pretty nasty, but their are some people who say they ice fish it, but i would think they snowmobile into it.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

This time of year the paved road over Monte is closed. You will have to go through Evanston, then about 10 minutes east of Woodruff. The hardest part will be finding the turnoff to the dam, it is not marked. I think it is less than a mile on a fairly level dirt road, and if there is not much snow you should be able to make it to the dam with little problem. I haven't been there this winter, but as cold as it gets in Rich County, there should be plenty of ice. Good Luck.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, I was reading about it, It said it was on some monte trail, but I wasnt sure if that was the trail they groom for the snowmobilers or not. Sounds like we better take the snowmobiles if we do go there just to be on the safe side. Guess its off to scofield or some place like that for saturday then


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I just read on another forum about a recent Birch Creek trip. Said it was -20 and the snow was 18 inches on the road to it. They had a jeep and snow chains and were barely able to make it back out after they were done fishing. I don't think it's a good idea without snowmobiles.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

-20 that sounds downright tropical! Should I use a 30 or 50 sunblock?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im thinking a 30 would be good. Mabey a 50 on your chest. thats the worst to have sun burned :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

When heading westward from Woodruff there is a little sign that does mark where it is at. Climbing that dam probably will be alot of work when it is covered in snow.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That little sign might be buried by now. My understanding is that they close Monte Cristo from the Ogden side, but they maintain it for about 10 miles West of Woodruff, I think.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> When heading westward from Woodruff there is a little sign that does mark where it is at. Climbing that dam probably will be alot of work when it is covered in snow.


Climbing that dam is enough work as is without the snow! :lol:

I bet that sign could be covered by now, but that would be good if they mantain the road from the woodruff side a ways. It would be fun to get out there on the ice.


----------

